# Female Fitness Babes sssizzle.blogspot.com



## vanessa2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

hi...

Female fitness physiques   http://sssizzle.blogspot.com

(some nudity, but tasteful)

enjoy!

~vanessa


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

ok now thats a great first post


----------



## vanessa2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

*sssizzle.blogspot.com*

just a little contribution.... glad you like it!

~vanessa


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## lnvanry (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 yea, but it good spam


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2005)

It's definitely the "enlarge your penis" type spam.


----------



## vanessa2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

*sssizzle.blogspot.com*

spam?  its not spam.  In fact Mr. PreMe...  I think my post resembles fitness and BB, more so  than any other post in this thread! So take another look.

~vanessa


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

This is the open chat forum.  Thats why your post will resemble it more than the replies people post.  If you have questions, concerning supplements, diet, training, then post there and you will get the "fitness and BB" posts.

This was your first post, and its a website that you are promoting.  I call that spam.. what would you call it?


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

vanessa2005 said:
			
		

> spam?  its not spam.  In fact Mr. PreMe...  I think my post resembles fitness and BB, more so  than any other post in this thread! So take another look.
> 
> ~vanessa


If you post some pics of young hot guys he will be happy and then shut up.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you post some pics of young hot guys he will be happy and then shut up.



You are a fucking cunt, I never adderssed you.  Keep your faggot talk to yourself foreman.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You are a fucking cunt, I never adderssed you.  Keep your faggot talk to yourself foreman.


You are in a deep homosexual panic  


















































Sorry I was just messing with you......saw a cheep shot and I took it..


----------



## vanessa2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

*sssizzle.blogspot.com*

sorry... didn't mean to cause a battle.   I don't promote the site, I don't profit from it, and there are not ads selling anything.

I just happen to admire fitness, specifically ab development.  That is how I happened to come across this site.  I've been in the gym for months, hoping to eventually look like one of the 'babes' in sssizzle.  

There are many fitness pros/amatuers on the site, I know there are other pics, but don't really concern me.  Anyway... just thought it was cool.  Thanks all... 

Yes, it was my first post... thanks for being easy on me...   

vanessa


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

vanessa2005 said:
			
		

> sorry... didn't mean to cause a battle.   I don't promote the site, I don't profit from it, and there are not ads selling anything.
> 
> I just happen to admire fitness, specifically ab development.  That is how I happened to come across this site.  I've been in the gym for months, hoping to eventually look like one of the 'babes' in sssizzle.
> 
> ...


I'm the first one here to jump on spammers...
I didn't see anything wrong with your post at all......no obvious advertising or product promotion...

*I still say Great first Post!!*


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you post some pics of young hot guys he will be happy and then shut up.




 c'mon prim it was funny.  You can't take everything so seriously


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sorry I was just messing with you......saw a cheep shot and I took it..



Looks like foreman has learned his place at IM...

<insert owned-cat fight pic here>


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks like foreman has learned his place at IM...


----------



## vanessa2005 (Oct 27, 2005)

*thanks foreman*

 

vanessa


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you post some pics of young hot guys he will be happy and then shut up.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

aah all of you shut up and do like I do, leach a site down for it's pictures and post them here, that way we will be able to enjoy the site but not have any advertisement.  

Oh and I like all of this very much!!! it's starts of slow but somewhere in the middle it gets HOT


----------



## ironscope (Nov 5, 2005)

[aah all of you shut up and do like I do, leach a site down for it's pictures and post them here, that way we will be able to enjoy the site but not have any advertisement - THEUNIT(XXL)]


what a dumass


----------

